# écrans de boot et log in sur OS X.4



## vampire1976 (23 Décembre 2005)

Est-il possible de changer son écran de boot (barre bleu de chargement au démarrage après la pomme) et l'écran de log in sur OS X.4 (Tiger) ? Car je savais le faire sur OS X.3, mais là ..............

Merci bien ^^


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Décembre 2005)

personne ne sait :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2005)

valable pour TOUT OSX

Aqua Blue est l'image par défaut


1- Trouver le fichier "Aqua Blue.jpg"
( normalement dans  biblio du DD / desktop pictures/)

je conseille d' en faire une copie de securité et /ou de la déplacer  AILLEURS si on veut revenir en arrière à coup sûr
ou de renommer pour ne pas  la remplacer-overwriter dessus par erreur

2- prendre une image , creer une image
3- la nommer "Aqua Blue.jpg"
et la mettre dans 
biblio / desktop pictures/

Et voilà


4- enjoy !!!

5- et on peut revenir en arriere 
soit en réecrivant le nom réel de l'image Aqua Blue d'origine et en enlevant la fake
soit en la remettant en place à la place du fake perso

exemple



[


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Décembre 2005)

Heu merci ça je sais, je demandais pour l'écran de chargement après la pomme... le "panel" où il y a la barre de chargement... le "bienvenue sur Mac OS X" (si je me souviens bien). le bootpanel était accessible sur Panther mais là, sur Tiger il existe plus à la même place je comprend pas...

Voilà... Et le panel de log in on peut le charger comment aussi ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

/systeme/biblio/coreservices et là tu ouvre le paquet ad'hoc


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Décembre 2005)

merci je vais faire ça ce soir ^^


----------



## malo92 (9 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

alors moi j'ai suivi les conseils de ICREATE de ce mois de janvier pour changer ce fameux BootPanel (Pomme Bleue et Mac OS X dessous). Cela semblait tout bête: Système, Bibliothèque, Core service, System starter, Ctrl-click sur QuartzDisplay, Afficher le contenu du paquet, ouvrir le dossier Ressources.

Ensuite, je place une image piochée sur www.resexcellence.com à la place de BootPanel.PDF que je mets sur le bureau. Je redémarre et ... rien.

Je décide de faire machine arrière en supprimant l'image souhaitée, je replace le fichier BootPanel.PDF que j'avais posée sur le bureau et je découvre qu'à chaque démarrage de l'ordinateur, il y a un petit dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui s'affiche dans les toutes premières secondes du boot avant même l'écran que je voulais changer.

C'est purement inesthétique.

Que faire pour remédier à ce désagrément?

Merci


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2006)

malo92 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> alors moi j'ai suivi les conseils de ICREATE de ce mois de janvier pour changer ce fameux BootPanel (Pomme Bleue et Mac OS X dessous). Cela semblait tout bête: Système, Bibliothèque, Core service, System starter, double click sur QuartzDisplay, Afficher le contenu duè paquet, ouvrir le dossier Ressources.
> Ensuite, je place une image piochée sur www.resexcellence.com à la place de BootPanel.PDF que je mets sur le bureau. Je redémarre et ... rien.
> Je décide de faire machine arrière en supprimant l'image souhaitée, je replace le fichier BootPanel.PDF que j'avais posée sur le bureau et je découvre qu'à chaque démarrage de l'ordinateur, il y a un petit dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui s'affiche dans les toutes premières secondes du boot avant même l'écran que je voulais changer.
> ...



La malédiction du point d'interrogation. 
Vérifie que tu n'a rien touché d'autre, a mon avis c'est ce que tu as fait...
Et sinan réinstalle le système !


----------



## malo92 (9 Janvier 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> La malédiction du point d'interrogation.
> Vérifie que tu n'a rien touché d'autre, a mon avis c'est ce que tu as fait...
> Et sinan réinstalle le système !



Merci pour ce premier élément de réponse mais je suis quasiment sûr de n'avoir rien touché d'autre et sinon comment m'en assurer ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Janvier 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> La malédiction du point d'interrogation.
> Vérifie que tu n'a rien touché d'autre, a mon avis c'est ce que tu as fait...
> Et sinan réinstalle le système !


Réinstaller le système est une solution de dernier recours. Ça prend du temps et on ne conseille pas ça pour un problème aussi bénin avant de savoir si on trouvera la solution. :modo: C'est comme conseiller de réparer les autorisations à tout bout de champ.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme conseiller de réparer les autorisations à tout bout de champ.


Sauf que ça, ça mange pas de pain et  c'est fait en 2 minutes chrono.


----------



## Didjo (9 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Réinstaller le système est une solution de dernier recours. Ça prend du temps et on ne conseille pas ça pour un problème aussi bénin avant de savoir si on trouvera la solution. :modo: C'est comme conseiller de réparer les autorisations à tout bout de champ.


C'est ce que j'ai dit : et sinan réinstalle le système... Fo dire j'ai une peure bleue du point d'interrogation maléfique !
Dakor avec toi supermo


----------



## malo92 (10 Janvier 2006)

quelqu'un a-t-il donc la solution avant que je réinstalle le système?


----------



## vampire1976 (10 Janvier 2006)

ca marche pas la manipe sur tiger, je trouve pas le ad'hoc :mouais:


----------



## malo92 (13 Janvier 2006)

j'ai toujours mon problème


----------



## malo92 (21 Janvier 2006)

N'y a-t-il donc personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2006)

Peut être que la dimension de ton image n'était pas la même et que tu n'as pas utilisé une extension .pdf, mais .jpg ou .png,  et que le bug est apparu à cause de ça.  
Je te renvoie vers le post du tutoriel de boot panel sur le forum imagine.


----------



## jan84 (13 Juillet 2006)

quand je cherche le fichier dans la bibliothèque, je n'ai pas de répertoire desktop pictures.

une idée où la trouver ?




			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> valable pour TOUT OSX
> 
> Aqua Blue est l'image par défaut
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2006)

jan84 a dit:
			
		

> quand je cherche le fichier dans la bibliothèque, je n'ai pas de répertoire desktop pictures.
> 
> une idée où la trouver ?




le dossier "desktop pictures" se trouve dans ta bibliothèque système


----------



## ice (16 Juillet 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> ca marche pas la manipe sur tiger, je trouve pas le ad'hoc :mouais:


Bonjour, bonjour tout le monde,

oui effectivement il n'y a pas ad'hoc&#8230;

Qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire alors dans ce cas?


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> [



bon bon bon...je reviens sur ce topic parce que j'ai changé ce qui est écrit juste en dessous de "MAC OS X" dans cette fenettre...

Mais le probleme, c'est que je sais plus trop comment j'avais fait a l'époque, et que j'aimerai retrouver comment on fait apres mon backup systeme de fin aout :rateau: J'ai cherché un peu partout dans mon systeme, et pas trouvé, j'me suis tapé les 9 pages de custo ( bon, ok, ca m'faisait plaisir...) et rien trouvé;..vôlô!
Merci


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

Salut, je remonte le fil parce que je me suis pos&#233; la m&#234;me question : 
"tiens, si je changeais l'image au d&#233;marrage, histoire de d&#233;conner?". 

Et en effet, je l'avais fait sous 10.3 mais l&#224; sous 10.4 ce satan&#233; bootpanel est planqu&#233; quelquepart, je ne le trouve pas...



supermoquette a dit:


> /systeme/biblio/coreservices et l&#224; tu ouvre le paquet ad'hoc



Et l&#224;, moi je veux bien, mais quel est le nom de ce paquet?
J'en ai ouvert plusieurs mais je ne vois de bootpanel nulle part...

Si quelqu'un sait, d'avance merci. 


EDIT : Ah ouais non OK, j'ai pig&#233;. Ca a l'air over gal&#232;re je laisse tomber.


----------

